# Wie Holzpalisaden als Grundstückszaun im Aussenbereich verankern?



## Rhabanus (8. Juli 2016)

Grüß euch,
demnächst steht als Gefahrensicherung für den Teich das Setzen der Zaunpfosten auf dem Programm.
Ich hab mich von tosa´s Nachbarn inspirieren lassen und Robinienpfähle geordert. Mein Zaun ensteht im Aussenbereich, daher kommen die Holzpfähle in Verbindung mit einem Wildzaun in Betracht. Auch habe ich gelesen, dass Beton als Fundament ebenfalls ausscheidet.
Der Robinienhändler empfahl, das Loch für die Pfähle auszuheben und mit feinem Kies als Drainagematerial auszufüllen und soweit es geht verdichten. So versickert das Regenwasser schnell. Die kritische Stelle des Durchmoderns sei wohl die Grenze Erdreich-Luft.
Was haltet ihr von dieser Idee?
Weitere Ideen sind sehr willkommen, sämtliche Suche im Netz hat mich noch nicht das richtige finden lassen.
Die Pfähle sind 2m lang, das Knotengitter soll 1,4m hoch sein, die Pfähle sind somit 50-60 cm im Erdreich.
Reintreiben wird wohl schlecht. Ich überlege noch, ob Erdbohrer oder Spaten.
Meine Fragestellung zielt also dahin, wie bekomme ich Wasser schnell versickert, dass ich lange Freude an stabilen Holzpfosten habe (konstruktiver Holzschutz).
Das Gute ist, der Untergrund ist feiner märkischer Streusand.

 
Es grüßt
Michael


----------



## mitch (8. Juli 2016)

Hi,
Bodenhülsen wären gut: http://www.gutefrage.net/frage/wie-verhindere-ich-das-daurchfaulen-von-holzpfaehlen


----------



## Rhabanus (8. Juli 2016)

Danke Mitch,
Ich vergaß, ich habe 34 Stück der Pfosten (87m Zaunlänge). Ein Pfosten kostet mir ungefähr ~ 7€. Ich hab das dumpfe Gefühl, das so´ne Bodenhülse wieder das Mehrfache dessen kostet.
Dein Thread spricht von kdi-Holz usw. - Ich hab ja schon mit Robinie das Härteste, was man hier in Europa kriegen kann. Ist noch haltbarer als Eiche.
Und mit der Hülse müsste ich ja den halben Meter bei jedem Pfosten abschneiden, oder? (Bzw. nen höheren Zaun kaufen) (Pfosten sind alle schon gekauft)


----------



## troll20 (8. Juli 2016)

Ja und dann teilst die Pfosten auf die Hälfte und schon kannst du gleich das doppelte an Zaun bauen und die Erdspieße halten zweimal so lange wie deine Rubine


----------



## Rhabanus (8. Juli 2016)

Das ist der Berliner Humor. Ich mag das.


----------



## mitch (8. Juli 2016)

Rhabanus schrieb:


> Ich hab das dumpfe Gefühl, das so´ne Bodenhülse wieder das Mehrfache dessen kostet.


https://www.hornbach.de/shop/Holzve...ntraeger-Bodenhuelsen/S2072/artikelliste.html


----------



## meinereiner (9. Juli 2016)

Ich hab das vor über 20 Jahren so gemacht,
dass ich unter den Palisaden einen Graben mit Kies aufgefüllt hatte, 
darauf die Palisaden (kesseldruckimprägnierte Rundpalisaden), 
und um die Palisaden oben dann Beton, damit die Halt haben. 
Damit kann unter den Palisaden das Wasser gut versickern.

Eventuell kann man das auch so machen, dass man z.B. ein kurzes Rohrstück,
mit entsprechend großen Durchmesser, auf den Kiesuntergrund setzt, um dieses dann außenrum
Beton, dann die Palisade in diese Rohrhülse, und dann das Rohr mit Kies auffüllen.
So kann das Wasser immer gut abfließen, aber die Palisade hat guten Halt. 
Und wenn das Rohr etwas erhöht raus schaut,
dann kann es nicht so leicht Erde in den Kies (um die Palisade) einschwemmen.
Eventuell kann man sich sogar das einbetonieren sparen, wenn das Rohr breiter ist, und tief genug sitzt,
und das umgebende Erdreich stabiler ist.

Servus
 Robert


----------



## samorai (9. Juli 2016)

Hallo!
Anbrennen oder schwehlenhttp://www.gutefrage.net/nutzer/GeraldMerz
es gewinnt auch immer mehr im Fassadenbereich an Bedeutung, aber auch unter der Erde zeigt es seine Wirkung, hier als Beispiele sind Venedig oder Hamburg-Speicherstadt, alles steht auf Pfählen die geschwehlt wurden.
Eigentlich ne feine Sache und in den letzten Jahren wieder entdeckt .
Das tauchen in Kabuleum oder Kaltanstrich ist wohl nicht so Umwelltfreundlich.


----------



## Rhabanus (11. Juli 2016)

Danke Robert und samurai. Ich denke über eure Punkte noch etwas nach ....


meinereiner schrieb:


> und um die Palisaden oben dann Beton, damit die Halt haben.


Welche Erfahrungen hast du an dieser Stelle gemacht, Robert? Nach meinen Infos müsste das der kritische Bereich sein. 20 Jahre sind ein gutter Zeitraum, um schon mal Revue passieren zu lassen.
(mitch: diese Bodeneinschlaghülsen kenne ich. die sind viereckig - meine Pfosten sind rund. Ich hab ein ungutes Gefühl, dass ich meine Pfosten bei dem 10cm Führungsholm nicht fest kriege....)


----------



## tosa (11. Juli 2016)

Hallo Michael,

Schön ist so ein Wildschützen nicht wirklich, und seit mein Nachbar den gebaut hat haben sich die Besuche der Rehe in meinem garten leider reduziert.

Ich persönlich sage dazu nur:
Wer auf dem Land wohnt muss dieses auch akzeptieren, denn die Natur war vor uns da und wenn das jeder macht haben wir bald keine Natur mehr.


----------



## tosa (11. Juli 2016)

Und ganz vergessen, im märkischen Sandboden halten die Dinger fast gar nicht, mein Nachbar ärgert sich bereits wie die Pest über den wackligen Zaun.


----------



## Rhabanus (11. Juli 2016)

tosa, du sprichst mir aus der Seele. 1km von uns werden in den nächsten Jahren 3000 Hauser auf dem freien Feld gebaut. Inkl. Lärmschutzwand zur Landstraße. Ich könnte heulen. Einige Bekannte wohnen schon dort und berichteten von Besuchen von Rehen (und auch Wildschweinen (> Angst)). Ja, diese Geschöpfe wohnen dort seit Generationen ...

.... Und auch ich bin Teil des Systems (und klaue der Natur ein Stück Feld, um da meinen Wassergarten anzulegen)
Ich sehe den Zaun nicht in erster Linie um Wild abzuhalten, sondern um meine Sicherungspflichten nachzukommen. Vor zwei Monaten - ich schippte gerade fleissig im Garten, ging eine Familie draussen spazieren. Ihr kleiner Junge (~3 Jahre) lief schnurstracks durch die Gehölzkette unserer Grundstückgrenze, über den Bereich, wo jetzt der Teich wächst zum Tret-Traktor meines Sohnes am Haus und setzte sich darauf. Sein Vater folgte ihm nach 2 Minuten ....
Uuurrgg. Ich bin 9h eines Tages nicht zu Hause - in meiner Pfütze darf keiner ertrinken!!

Und wenn schon Zaun, dann wenigstens ein schicker (und einer, der im Aussenbereich erlaubt ist). Und der Zaun deines Nachbarn, tosa, gefällt mir richtig gut. (deinen habe ich noch gar nicht gesehen, vielleicht ist der noch besser. Aber beim Joggen komme ich eher bei dem anderen vorbei ....)


----------



## Teich4You (11. Juli 2016)

Dann gebe ich meinen Senf auch nochmal dazu. 

Bei uns kommt demnächst auch der Sichtschutz.
Wir werden keine runden Pfosten verbauen, aber eckige mit H-Trägern, die in Beton fixiert sind.
Auf der einen Seite in einer Reihe Schalsteine, auf der anderen Seite wahrscheinlich in 200er KG Rohren die mit Beton gefüllt werden.
Unser Sichtschutz ist geschlossen und der Wind wird ordentlich dagegen drücken, also muss das richtig halten.
Ich weiß jetzt nicht wie der Zaun von Tosas Nachbarn aussieht und wie stabil das alles werden muss, aber ich würde einbetonierte Bodenhülsen, H-Träger oder ähnliches vorziehen, damit die Pfosten keinen Bodenkontakt haben und bombenfest stehen.


----------



## mitch (11. Juli 2016)

Rhabanus schrieb:


> die sind viereckig - meine Pfosten sind rund


das hab ich schon gesehen  das du Rundhölzer hast.
du könntest die Stangen aber auch psssend für die hülsen bearbeiten (4 Kreissegmente absägen)


----------



## tosa (11. Juli 2016)

Hallo Michael,

Also Nachbar bekommt ihn nicht fest, das Ding wackelt wie ein lämmerschwanz. Wackel mal dran.... (Beim Joggen).

Unseren kannst du kaum sehen, wurde damals installiert um die ständigen Besuche von Großstadtbewohnern auf unserer Terrasse zu verhindern. Diese saßen teilweise während unserer Abwesenheit auf der Terrasse und hinterließen ihren Dreck. Der Rekord war ein Gartenstuhl im Teich, Gartenmöbel im Grundstück verteilt etc.....

Hierauf baute ich eine optische Sperre, Pfosten und 2 Latten, 140cm hoch, bis die __ Heckenpflanzen groß genug waren. Da steht dieser jetzt zu 95% drin und ist somit kaum noch sichtbar. Auf unserer wildkamera hatte ich letztens wieder ein Rudel Rehe drauf, aber seit dem Zaun keine Großstadtbewohner mehr.

Gegen wildschweine ist der Zaun nur bedingt geeignet, auf meiner dir wahrscheinlich vom Joggen bekannten Rückseite steht so ein Exemplar vor dem Naturschutzgebiet, diesen hat bereits 3-4x eine Rotte der Wildis zum Einsturz gebracht, ist schon ein geiler Anblick wenn die Rotte da mit Speed durchrennt, das 1. wird noch zurückgehalten, der Rest der Rotte macht dann dem Zaun den Garaus.

Die bodenverhältnisse geben hier nichts sinnvolles her, das ist das Problem.

@florian:
Michael und ich wohnen beide in der Pampa, auf 2 Seiten des Grundstücks keine Nachbarn und die Straßen zu den Grundstücken sind fahrzeugtechnisch Sackgassen.


----------



## Rhabanus (11. Juli 2016)

Die Sache ist ziemlich verzwickt, finde ich.



Teich4You schrieb:


> aber eckige mit H-Trägern, die in Beton fixiert sind.
> Auf der einen Seite in einer Reihe Schalsteine, auf der anderen Seite wahrscheinlich in 200er KG Rohren die mit Beton gefüllt werden.





tosa schrieb:


> Und ganz vergessen, im märkischen Sandboden halten die Dinger fast gar nicht, mein Nachbar ärgert sich bereits wie die Pest über den wackligen Zaun.



Dagegen steht der Gesetzeshüter (Fettdruck von mir):

"1. Einfriedung: 
Im Aussenbereich sind Einfriedungen als bauliche Anlagen grundsätzlich baugenehmigungspflichtig. 

Dies gilt aber nicht, soweit es sich um offene [=durchsichtige], sockellose Einfriedungen handelt, die der Hoffläche eines landwirtschaftlichen Betriebes, der Weidewirtschaft, dem Erwerbsgarten- und Erwerbsobstbau, dem Schutz von Forstkulturen und Wildgehegen zu Jagdzwecken sowie Forellenzuchten dienen. *Sockellos heisst, dass die Zaunpfosten nicht einbetoniert werden dürfen.* 

... 

*Wichtig ist aber immer die sockellose Einfriedung*."

Quelle


----------



## Teich4You (11. Juli 2016)

Das ist wahrlich verzwickt.

Und wenn du trotzdem Betonfundament machst und das ganze tiefer setzt und nochmal Kies drauf...dann sieht man es nicht gleich.


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (11. Juli 2016)

Als natürliche Imprägnierung soll Holzteer gut funktionieren https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Holzteer
Ansonsten ist dieses PDF Seite 12 vielleicht für dich hilfreich
http://www.holzfragen.de/bilder2/info_holz_aussenbereich.pdf

Viele Erfolg weiterhin mit deinem Projekt 

Knut


----------



## Rhabanus (11. Juli 2016)

Danke an alle, die sich beteiligt haben. Danke Knut für den Link. Ist ein breites Spektrum, habe jetzt viele Inspirationen. Werde da paar Nächte drüber schlafen.
Werde versuchen, euch hinterher Feedback zu geben, wie ich die Pfostengeschichte gelöst hab´ ....


----------



## tosa (11. Juli 2016)

Hallo Michael,

wie tief denkst du denn die Pfosten in den Boden zu buddeln?


----------



## meinereiner (11. Juli 2016)

Hier mal ein Bild von meiner Palisadenwand.
Dahinter befindet sich eine Aufschüttung für einen Bachlauf.
Mit sieht die kesseldruckimprägnierten Rund-Palisaden, und links noch ein Rechteckholz. 
Das war die Abstützung für eine Pergola. Die ist deutlich marode. 
Das ist aber unabhängig davon, ob das hier einbetoniert worden ist, oder oben als Pergola verbaut.
Die Rechteckhölzer sind alle extrem verwittert, und ich hab die schon zum großen Teil abgebaut.

Die runden Palisadenhölzer sind aber immer noch stabil, und den meisten sieht man ihre über 20 Jahre fast nicht an.
Das dürfte aber hauptsächlich auch an der Imprägnierung liegen. Keine Ahnung was das für eine war.

  

Servus
 Robert


----------



## Rhabanus (12. Juli 2016)

Danke Robert!

Torsten, haste wieder zu schnell gelesen ...


Rhabanus schrieb:


> die Pfähle sind somit 50-60 cm im Erdreich.


Weisst du, wie der Boden-Aufbau deines Nachbarn aussieht? (der sich ärgert, dass die Pfähle wackeln). War doch ne Firma bei ihm, oder?


----------



## tosa (12. Juli 2016)

Rhabanus schrieb:


> Danke Robert!
> 
> Torsten, haste wieder zu schnell gelesen ...
> 
> Weisst du, wie der Boden-Aufbau deines Nachbarn aussieht? (der sich ärgert, dass die Pfähle wackeln). War doch ne Firma bei ihm, oder?



Ja, war ne Firma, aber die haben das ohne Gewähr gemacht, feinster brandenburgischer Sandboden....


----------



## Rhabanus (12. Juli 2016)

Die haben damals bestimmt Flo´s Hinweis nicht beachtet ....


Teich4You schrieb:


> Und wenn du trotzdem Betonfundament machst und das ganze tiefer setzt und nochmal Kies drauf...dann sieht man es nicht gleich.


----------



## Teich4You (12. Juli 2016)

Wie, was, wer? Kriminelle Energie? Ich?  


Pfosten in Sand wird einfach nix auf Dauer.

Hier so meine ich das:


----------



## tosa (12. Juli 2016)

Rhabanus schrieb:


> Die haben damals bestimmt Flo´s Hinweis nicht beachtet ....



Wie groß muss das Fundament sein um in buddelkastensand mit dem du nicht mal einen sandbüchse formen kannst zu halten?


----------



## Teich4You (12. Juli 2016)

Wohnt ihr am Strand? 

Wie sind denn eure Häuser gebaut?


----------



## Rhabanus (12. Juli 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Hier so meine ich das:


Naja, du tauschst den Ø 10cm Pfosten gegen ein Ø 110mm oder Ø KG 160mm  Rohr aus, dann wird`s ~12% stabiler.....
Ich finde in Knuts sein Link _Seite 12 Abb. 17 mitte_ ganz nett. Im oberen Bereich ne kleine (unsichtbare) Betonscheibe.
Ich hab ja um die Pfosten gewachsenen Boden, ist ja doch nicht locker-flockig wie der Timmendorfer Strand.


----------



## Teich4You (12. Juli 2016)

Ich bin gespannt wie es wird.
Noch ne Idee: Pilzfundament. Mit dem Pilzkopf nach unten. So das es wie ein Stempel aussieht wo der Pfosten drin steckt.


----------



## Lion (12. Juli 2016)

Rhabanus schrieb:


> Der Robinienhändler empfahl, das Loch für die Pfähle auszuheben und mit feinem Kies als Drainagematerial auszufüllen und soweit es geht verdichten. So versickert das Regenwasser schnell. Die kritische Stelle des Durchmoderns sei wohl die Grenze Erdreich-Luft.
> Was haltet ihr von dieser Idee?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 168359
> ...



Michael,
bei dem Sandboden ist der Vorschlag von deinem Robinienhändler doch nicht so schlecht, oder ?
Die Löcher lassen sich doch dann auch relativ leicht ausheben, etwas tiefer als die Pfähle, also ca. 80cm tief,
dann 20cm Kies anfüllen, Pfosten aufstellen und mit Kies auffüllen. Auf den Ecken kannst Du, falls notwendig,
evtl. noch einen oder zwei Pfosten als Querstrebe anbringen.

und gutes Gelingen wünscht Léon


----------



## tosa (12. Juli 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Wohnt ihr am Strand?
> 
> Wie sind denn eure Häuser gebaut?


Ja, Google mal Brandenburger sandscholle, ich erinnere nur an den LH Schacht von Michael....


----------



## samorai (13. Juli 2016)

Noch ne andere Variante;
Was ist denn wenn Du Segmente baust mit entsprechender Bohrung und ein 15 ner Kupferrohr oben und unten "durch fedelst", sagen wir mal im Abstand  von 30 cm von den Enden. Die Verbindung erfolgt durch löten oder Blindniete an den Muffen. Vermutlich mit einer Stichsäge das Holz seitlich aufschneiden zum zusammenstecken und den Ausschnitt wieder einkleben, Holzleim ist Wasserdicht.
Und wenn es ein runder Zaun werden soll könnte man die Rohre vorbiegen, man würde nichts sehen und der Zaun währe standfest.


----------



## ASSchlicki (13. Juli 2016)

Das einzige was auf Dauer hält ist der Vorschlag mit dem Betonfundament. Die Holzpfähle aber dann nicht in den Boden, sondern 1 cm über dem Boden mit dem Fundamenthalter verbinden.

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## Rhabanus (14. Juli 2016)

Morjen samurai, ich habe deinen Beitrag mehrere Male durchgelesen, aber ich raff es einfach nicht .... 
Ich denke, ich werde mich an den Vorschlag des Robinienhändlers orientieren, vielleicht mit nem unsichtbaren Betonkranz, da wo die Sandscholle es erfordert.....


----------



## samorai (15. Juli 2016)

Okay, noch mal! .....Prinzip Perlenschnur!
Du legst Deine Holzpalisaden auf die Erde nebeneinander, wenn sie oben eine Linie bzw. waagerecht sein sollen benutzt Du einen Anschlag. 
Dann legst Du das Kupferrohr auf die Palisaden und zeichnest Dir die Bohrungen an.
Das Kupferrohr sollte stäter wenn der Zaun steht verbunden werden dazu gibt es Muffen(Verbinder) wo das Rohr von beiden Seiten eingeschoben wird. Dann diese Verbindung beidseitig verlöten, vernieten oder verkleben.
Bei der letzen Verbindung kommt mann nicht ran, also wird mit einer Stichsäge ein Keil bis zur Bohrung aus geschnitten, dann verbinden und anschließend den Keil wieder einkleben.
Das Schaumrohr sind Deine Palisaden und die Plastikstäbe das Kupferrohr!
Anzeichnen      Bohren 
Durchstecken 

So besser?


----------



## mitch (15. Juli 2016)

Rhabanus schrieb:


> Mein Zaun ensteht im Aussenbereich, daher kommen die Holzpfähle in Verbindung mit einem Wildzaun in Betracht.





Rhabanus schrieb:


> Die Pfähle sind 2m lang, das Knotengitter soll 1,4m hoch sein,





Rhabanus schrieb:


> Ich vergaß, ich habe 34 Stück der Pfosten (87m Zaunlänge).


Hi Ron,
das wird keine Palisadenwand, alle 3m nur ein Pfosten und daran der 1,4m Wildzaun.

oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?


----------



## Rhabanus (16. Juli 2016)

Ja, richtig. OK, "Palisaden" ist mehrdeutig. Ich hatte einfach die Bezeichnung der Rechnung übernommen....
Hier das zu kopierende Objekt:

 
(im Hintergrund tosa´s Teich-Winterzelt)


----------



## samorai (16. Juli 2016)

Alles umsonst!


----------



## Rhabanus (16. Juli 2016)

och, Samurai. Sei nicht traurig. Hast dir so ne Mühe gegeben...
_(Bei 87m Zaunlänge müsste ich ja nochmal nen Kredit für ne Palisadenwand aufnehmen_)


----------



## Rhabanus (2. Sep. 2016)

... ich wollte schon viel weiter sein. Aber die Arbeiten stauen sich.
Dies hier habe ich bei einer Autofahrt entdeckt. Ist eigentlich genau das, was ich im Hinterkopf hatte. Die Pfosten sind mit so einer _Mauer-Feuchtigkeits-Trennbahn_ umwickelt und festgetackert. Wirkungsvoll und preiswert. Die große Feuchtigkeit wirds abhalten, aber Regenwasser, das den Pfosten runterläuft - ob das  nicht auch in die schmale Fuge zwischen Folie und Holz reinläuft?


----------



## RKurzhals (2. Sep. 2016)

Hallo Michael,
ich will Dir ja nicht den Mut nehmen, aber solche Maßnahmen wie Einbetonieren oder Dichten des Holzes im Bodenbereich mit Teeranstrich, Folie etc führen auch dazu, dass herablaufendes Regenwasser im Holz kurz unterhalb Bodenniveau "gestaut" wird, und der Pfahl an dieser Stelle besonders schnell verfault. Genau das, was Du befürchtest. Leider hab' ich das schon bei manchen Spielplätzen beobachten dürfen.
Die einfache Variante - Holzpfahl in Erde getrieben - ist dann wohl doch die bessere. Wenn das Regenwasser sich nicht staut, und der Boden trocken ist, um so besser. Anderenfalls gefällt mir die schon geäußerte Idee, den Holzpfahl in ein Loch mit Kies/Mineralgemisch zu stellen, und dieses zu verdichten (als preiswerte Alternative).


----------



## lollo (2. Sep. 2016)

Hallo,

was ist das denn, Leitpfosten für arme Gemeinden?  Ein Leitpfosten gemäß StVO-Zeichen 620 in Deutschland ist das aber nicht. Ist das vielleicht
ein Schildbürgerstreich der Gemeinde? 

Hier auf dem Land wird von den Telekomminikationsunternehmen, und auch den EVU, bei der Verwendung von Holzmasten, 
der im Erdreich befindliche Teil schon immer mit solch einer HDPE Folie versehen, und das hält Jahre lang.


----------



## Teich4You (2. Sep. 2016)

lollo schrieb:


> bei der Verwendung von Holzmasten,
> der im Erdreich befindliche Teil schon immer mit solch einer HDPE Folie versehen, und das hält Jahre lang.



Ja die halten auch Jahrelang.

Dennoch muss ich @RKurzhals zustimmen, und finde es auch nicht optimal.
Wir haben am Grundstück einen Erdwall, den der Erbauer mit einer Holzkonstruktion, zur Abstützung, versehen hat.
Dabei wurden auch Folien verwendet um das Holz zu schützen.
Das Zeug ist jetzt nach (15-20?) Jahren völlig morsch.
Wenn man gutes, vernünftiges Holz hat, geht das vielleicht auch noch länger.
Ich würde es allerdings nie wieder so bauen.

Wenn es in Ordnung ist in 15-20 Jahren mal den ein oder anderen Pfosten zu wechseln, dann geht das aber schon! 
Auch noch wichtig, dem Pfosten oben eine Kappe auf zu setzen, damit der nicht durchfault vom Regen.


----------



## troll20 (2. Sep. 2016)

Also unsere ehemaligen Strommasten welche jetzt nur noch als Laternenhalter genutzt werden stehen seit 1935 und werden so alle 10 Jahre überprüft sowie mit neuer Dachpappe im obersten Erdreich umwickelt und gut ist.
Gut nun könnt man sagen die sind so getränkt mit ...... 
Aber was ist umweltschonender alle paar Jahre einen neuen oder einmal richtig und haltbar für sehr lange


----------



## Teich4You (2. Sep. 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Also unsere ehemaligen Strommasten welche jetzt nur noch als Laternenhalter genutzt werden stehen seit 1935 und werden so alle 10 Jahre überprüft sowie mit neuer Dachpappe im obersten Erdreich umwickelt und gut ist.
> Gut nun könnt man sagen die sind so getränkt mit ......
> Aber was ist umweltschonender alle paar Jahre einen neuen oder einmal richtig und haltbar für sehr lange


Das war ja auch noch deutsche Wertarbeit.


----------



## RKurzhals (3. Sep. 2016)

Hallo Rene,
vielleicht ist die untere Isolation gar nicht so schlimm, wie von mir befürchtet - allerdings hilft sie beim Thema Stabilität auch nicht wirklich. Für einen standfesten Zaun müssen ja nicht alle Pflähle "bombenfest" im Boden verankert werden - vielleicht ist das die bessere Lösung? Ganz gleich, ob es nun einbetonierte Anker oder andere Dinge sind ... .


----------

